# Henson's Photo Shoot



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Henson is starting to quiet down and get accustomed to his crate in his new foster home. He's doing so well that we did a photo shoot tonight.

Thursday he goes back to the vet who did the surgery on his broken leg to have the staples removed and the leg evaluated. Please say a prayer that everything is healing well.

Aren't I cute?









Hey - if Leo can do a tilty head, so can I!









Just waiting for my turn at the computer.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh, he is a cutie! Is he with you or another foster?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Henson has the sweetest little face. I love his expressions and his name......especially his name. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Henson is a little doll. His face is so expressive. I will be praying that his leg is healing great. What a sweetie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet face!! Hope all goes well with the vet. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Sep 15 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830178


> Ahhh, he is a cutie! Is he with you or another foster?[/B]


Lynne:

He's hanging out here - the girls haven't quite figured out that he's here though. He's supposed to be on crate confinement so he's in a spare bedroom where they never go. They've been sniffin at the door but aren't making an attempt to get in there.

Maggie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

He looks like such a sweet boy. Hope all goes well at the vet.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Very sweet and cute--I especially love the second, tilty-head photo! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a sweetheart! I love the "waiting for my turn on the computer" photo!


----------

